# Fickle Philly fans warm up to Iguodala



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Nowadays, Andre Iguodala(notes) is rarely heckled when he’s out getting a bagel.
> 
> The 76ers’ forward loves to walk the streets of downtown Philadelphia while running errands or getting a bite to eat. But last season, the outspoken fans in the City of Brotherly Love made sure that Iguodala, the franchise’s $80 million man, was aware of their disappointment.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AlOOJGHYi01_s_UPoXwbf9K8vLYF?slug=mc-spears_fickle_Philly_fans_warm_up_to_Iguodala_032511


----------

